# Israel- 20,000 km^2 of awesomeness



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to Israel, let me give you a little a tour of this special place.

You first arrive in Ben Gurion Airport (photos from Arik1), the safest airport in the world and the #1 ranked airport in the Middle East/North Africa region for several years running. Realizing this, you take off your bullet proof vest and wipe a bead of sweat off your forehead.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

So after one relaxing evening in Netanya, you move on to a full day of adventure in Qaesariya, Haifa, Acco, and Rosh HaNikra.

Let's start in Quesariya, which was once the largest Roman port in the Eastern Mediteranean. Today, you will still find well-preserved ruins, along with a spectacular amphitheatre that still holds various musical performances, a seaside hippodrome, beautiful beaches (swimming among submerged Roman ruins), classy restaurants and Israel's only golf course. (It's the Israeli equivalent of the Hamptons/Cote de'Azur)

Pics to come later.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

חבר1.0;52991855 said:


> What's to do in Netanya? You can visit Zohar,.


lol I didnt know Im an attraction for tourists :rofl:


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Amazing thread! Keep it running


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

So after one relaxing evening in Netanya, you move on to a full day of adventure in Qaesariya and Haifa. 

Let's start in Quesariya, which was once the largest Roman port in the Eastern Mediteranean. Today, you will still find well-preserved ruins, along with a spectacular amphitheatre that still holds various musical performances, a seaside hippodrome, beautiful beaches (swimming among submerged Roman ruins), classy restaurants and Israel's only golf course. (It's the Israeli equivalent of the Hamptons/Cote de'Azur)










































































After 2 hours or so in Quesariya, you make your way north to Haifa, a city of 1.1 million (incl. suburbs), where you make a tour of the equisite Bahaii Gardens.

































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































After your visit to the Bahaii Gardens, you might want to go for a swim in Hof HaKarmel, an excellent beach at the southern entrance of the city, or to visit Stella Maris and the prophet Elijah's Cave. Have a nice and tasty, if pricey, dinner in the German Colony neighbourhood at the base of the Bahaii Gardens/Temple.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Haifa is amazing!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

On the next day, we leave Haifa and head north to the ancient Crusader/Turkish city of Acco (Acre)

Pictures from Zohar, HebrewText












































































































































































































Pictures from Urban Legend and Hebrew Text

The Crusader's Citadel--- a must see!


































Shrine of Bahaiullah


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

The second half of this day (Rosh Hanikra, Sfat) will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

After you satiate your appetite with Humus from Abu Said, make your way north to Rosh Hanikra, a scenic grotto and also the northernmost point on the Israeli coast.

Pictures from Urban Legend

























































Some other pictures 

















Now onto Sfat, one of the 4 holy cities for Jews. It is also the birthplace of Kabbalah. You take in the fresh mountain air; the feeling of holiness/sacredness that permeates the town; and some of the beautiful artists' galleries in this holy city-cum-artists colony.

























































And if you have the money, I strongly recommend staying in nearby Rosh Pine at the Mitzpe Hayamim spa/hotel. The food alone is absolutely amazing and the property is very beautiful. It is also a Relaix and Chateau hotel.

Tomorrow, we wake up bright and early for a trip to the Sea of Galilee and to the Golan Heights.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I mentioned Rosh Pina last night. This is the nice town near Sfat where you spent the night. It is an artists colony with lots of nice galleries and cafes.

Pictures from Herzeleid


















































































































































Now onto the Sea of Galilee (which, for the sake of time, will include, among other places, Nazareth--- which isn't directly on the lake; but is nearby; I personally don't recommend visiting unless you are a very observant Christian as the Church of the Annunciation was only built about 40 yrs ago and architecturally, is not impressive; Capernaum, Tiberias, the Jordan River) and also to the Golan Heights, the Banias, and Tel Dan.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

..............


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

.........


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

................


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

....................................


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

...................................


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

........................................


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

..


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

.....


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

........


----------

